# ISO easy Mexican dessert



## Angie (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't remember if I already posted this, but every month, I'm in charge of a potluck theme day at work.  For May, it's Cinco De Mayo.  I want to bring a *cheap and easy* traditional Mexican dessert.  There are about 15 of us.  

Ideas please?


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 22, 2008)

Try a flan?


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 25, 2008)

I made a delicious Mexican variation of flan that uses only egg whites. It is fluffy like an angel food cake, made in a bundt or ring pan, but there's no flour and it has the creme caramel like flan. I took a photo from my cookbook!! 

Please don't tell on me...

This looks like a lot of ingredients, but look again and you'll see that they repeat and they're all things you probably have around the house. 

* White Flan
*12 Egg Whites
1/8 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Cream of Tartar
3/4 cup Sugar
1-1/2 tsp Vanilla Extract
1/2 tsp Almond Extract
*
For the Caramel
*1-1/2 cups Sugar
1/8 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Vanilla Extract
1/4 tsp Almond Extract

Sliced Toasted Almonds for Top

Preheat oven to 350. Make the caramel in a heavy saucepan over medium heat by swirling all ingredients til golden. Pour into ring pan to cover bottom and sides. It will harden once cool.

Beat egg whites, salt, cream of tartar to stiff peaks. Fold in sugar and extracts. Spoon on top of caramel in pan.

Bake in 1-inch boiling water bath for 50 minutes. Turn off oven and open door for 10 minutes before removing. Allow to cool completely then unmold, allowing caramel to spill over the sides. Use a little water and stove heat to loosen up any stubborn caramel, letting it cool a little before pouring it on the flan. Garnish with toasted almonds.



Was that easy? Maybe. Quick? Maybe not. But it's cheap!! TnT!!!
PS I have a picture but it's copyrighted so let me know if you want to see it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2008)

How about Tres Leches (cake with three milks)?

Tres Leches Cake Recipe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 25, 2008)

In our region, the local folks just don't seem to focus on desserts like we do. And the traditional Pan Dulce (sweet cakes/bread) are really not very sweet, and taste a little dry to us. Of course, Tres Leches cake is wonderful and also bread pudding. Here's a link to a recipe for _Capirotada _(bread pudding). Capirotada, Mexican Bread Pudding, Bread Pudding Recipe, Southwest Cooking, Mexican Cooking, Southwest Food   Flan is also a good choice, and it is usually made here with sweetened condensed milk. I'm sure you could google a good recipe....


----------



## simplicity (Apr 26, 2008)

How about sopapillas?

I don't know if it's traditional Mexican or a dessert created on this side of the border.  It's pretty basic and inexpensive and should be fine for Cinco de Mayo.  We  eat ours with honey drizzled over it.

Real Sopapillas - Allrecipes


----------



## Caine (May 1, 2008)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream (pie!).


*Mexican Ice Cream Pie*​ 

Crust:

1-1/2 cups chocolate cookie crumbs
3 Tbs butter, melted

Combine chocolate cookie crumbs with melted butter and press mixture into the bottom and sides of a deep dish pie pan. Freeze.

Filling:

1 quart Ben & Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch ice cream
6 oz unsalted dry roasted peanuts, crushed

Set ice cream out to soften for 15 to 30 minutes. Press the softened ice cream into the frozen crust, distributing it evenly, sprinkle with crushed peanuts, and freeze until serving time. 

Topping:

1 c. whipping cream
2 Tbs sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla

Whip cream with vanilla and sugar until stiff. Cover and refrigerate.

Kahlua Chocolate Sauce:

3 squares unsweetened chocolate
1/2 cup half & half
1-1/2 cups. sugar
1/4 cup unsalted butter
1 pinch salt
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 oz. Kahlua

Melt chocolate and butter in double boiler, slowly add the half & half, then add the rest of the ingredients. 

To serve, slice pie into serving pieces, top each piece with whipped cream and drizzle with sauce.


----------



## SimpleCook (May 1, 2008)

How about Bunuelos? Nice fried sweet puffs.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 1, 2008)

Oh, I forgot all about Pay de Queso! This is SO good, and is available everywhere here in our region. Would be great with some fresh fruit, but it is usually eaten just like it is. Kind of a cross between a custard pie and a light cheesecake.


PAY DE QUESO (MEXICAN CHEESE PIE) 
4 cups flour
2 eggs
4 teaspoons sugar
2 sticks butter, softened
3/4 cup milk
1 1/2 cups milk
2 tablespoons vanilla
8 oz. cream cheese
1 can sweetened condensed milk
Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
On a clean working surface make a well in the center of 4 cups flour. Break 2 eggs into the middle.
Add sugar, softened butter, milk.
Mix together to make the pie crust. Divide into 2 parts and make 2 crusts. Leave them unbaked.
In a blender add milk, vanilla, cream cheese and 1 can sweetened condensed milk.
Blend thoroughly. Place in pie shells and bake until firm, about 1 hour.
Cool and store in refrigerator.


----------



## JillBurgh (May 5, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh, I forgot all about Pay de Queso! This is SO good, and is available everywhere here in our region. Would be great with some fresh fruit, but it is usually eaten just like it is. Kind of a cross between a custard pie and a light cheesecake.
> 
> 
> PAY DE QUESO (MEXICAN CHEESE PIE)


 
Oh boy, that sounds terrific and easy! I'm a real sucker for anything custard or anything cheesecake. I can't wait to try this one. Thanks!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 5, 2008)

The most interesting thing to me about Pay de Queso is that no one refrigerates it. It sits on the counter in many _tiendas _and is sold by the slice. That's how we first tasted it. Got very brave, bought some and just wolfed it down. Oh gosh - so good! We never got sick, and never have. I'm not sure why. One of those mysteries.....


----------



## Jeff G. (May 5, 2008)

Can of sweetened condensed milk.  Bake in a Bain Marie until it turns golden brown ....  serve..


----------

